# Obama might send troops into Pakistan



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070801/ap_ ... errorism_7

So we shouldn't be in Iraq, but we should be in Pakistan? Their government hasn't collapsed so they might have something to say about that. 
I would guess he wants to sound like a Hawk. Hillary plays the same game.



> The Illinois senator warned Pakistani President Gen. Pervez Musharraf that he must do more to shut down terrorist operations in his country and evict foreign fighters under an Obama presidency, or Pakistan will risk a U.S. troop invasion and losing hundreds of millions of dollars in U.S. military aid.


----------



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

So we dont want to get bin laden anymore? I may have been mis-informed but I was under the impression that he was somehow invalved directly with the 9-11 attack


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

jdpete75 said:


> So we dont want to get bin laden anymore? I may have been mis-informed but I was under the impression that he was somehow invalved directly with the 9-11 attack


Geeeeeshhh, everybody KNOWS he is in Iraq. Silly!


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

> So we dont want to get bin laden anymore?


Not under the Bush Administration. He cut the funding to go after Bin Laden. It was our two boys here in Nodak that got that money re-instated and the vote by both D's and R's was of overwhelming support for that re-instatement.

Didn't you know that there isn't a civil war going on either in Iraq. Those are Al Queda. :lol:


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Just say the names "Osama" and "Saddam" very quickly, and they sound the same.

..... Now back to regular conservative programming/brainwashing.... The main themes for the day... repeat after me:

1. Saddam and Osama are the same person
2. Obama is a Muslim
3. Hillary is the devil
4. Liberals want your guns
5. Kill all the Muslims or they will be at your door ready to kill you
6. We are making progress in Iraq

Others?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Hey there BigDaddy your right on #4 and #6. Good for you. Did you notice one of your brainwash papers must have slipped. They reported success lately in Iraq. What do you make of that? Now that your liberal hero media has admitted it will you? This is wonderful. 

Say, I just remembered. It's not us conservatives that gets Obama mixed up with other guys. It's your budy Kennedy. Remember Osama ah, er, BinSadam, er ah ah Sadam Obama, ah, ah, ah, Obama. Obama, Obama. That's it Barak Obama. I remember that old senile coot screwing that up as if it was yesterday.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I was at the shooting range this morning and talked to a few fellows. They all think Obama stepped in it when he mentioned going into Pakistan. Some thought he was just stupid, others thought it's all smoke and mirrors. They think the Clinton political machine has gotten to him and he is just dumbing down to make Hillary look good. Sort of burning the church in the east end of town while you rob the bank in the west end of town. 
I simply think he isn't that smart. He hasn't figured out how to be a hawk and a dove, a conservative and a liberal, a Christian and a Muslim, etc etc all at the same time. All he needs to do is watch Hillary and learn.


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

Right on, Plainsman.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

If Obama whats to get to Hillary He needs to sit down and talk to Bill"s old girl friends.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I was just watching the news and Hillary is making the most of Obama's statement about going to Pakistan. She says he is to inexperienced to be president. That you may think something, but it isn't the smartest thing to say it. 
Those who think Obama is right and have criticized Bush for going to Iraq should know they have exposed themselves as extremely partisan. Either that or they can't think for themselves. Personally I enjoy a little more independent thought process. As far as going to Pakistan I think speaking about it at this time is extremely foolish. I hate to agree with Hillary. 
Also, for you fellows that think Obama is right: does that mean your not voting for Hillary in 2008? I'll predict right now that Obamas mouth just cost him the nomination. That or the Clinton's have offered him something to make Hillary look good.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I hate to bring back old threads, but I saw this one and thought it was relevant to some of the issues we're currently discussing. It's also kind of interesting to see if people still share the same views after some time has elapsed.

So do you guys still think Obama 'misspoke' by saying we should go after Pakistan?

Plainsman, out of curiosity it appears you might have had a different view on Obama's level of guts when this was posted??? If that's true (which I'm not saying it is), what has caused you over the course of his campaign to view him as spineless today?


----------

